# pigeon bonsai technique?



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
Just curious:
This started this spring when the hosta and lilies were coming up. // There is plenty of food, and fresh water for the birds... 

Does anyone have any idea why feral pigeons would eat hosta and lily plants? Also, they are eating the plants / not shredding them.

Thank you.
~ 4zp


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're probably lacking fiber in their diet, or they might just be craving plants  Greens are just as important to pigeons as other things. My pigeons love to get out in the grass and pick at the random wild seeds and leaves. It's hard to get everything they need at the right levels in pigeon mixes. Pellets do contain greens though.

I don't think lillies are good for pigeons though, so it might be best to keep them away from them somehow.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting. I'd not seen / noticed this in previous years.
The best is having to tell my neighbors that its the rabbits. Not that I want to put blame on the bunnies ~ but (as we all know) not everyone loves our feathered salad eating friends 
~ 4zp.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Our pigeons will destroy a nice crispy-leaved lettuce in no time. 

At the weekend I chopped some greens for the new woodpigeons we have from a member here (Maria), and decided to see if the other pigeons would try them. They most certainly did 

We gave them chopped leaf of spinach, rocket and water-cress along with lettuce, and they seemed to enjoy the new greens straight away.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes since I've been giving mine greens they just wait for me to cut them up and all of them pounce on them immediately.

Today Bandy even came off her nest as soon as I put the greens down. 

I have a white banded pigeon who ever since she came to me injured has had the most awful watery poops. I've tried all the main things to try and remedy it, but nothing has helped. Then I noticed she has started to eat the greens, and it has made a big difference to her poops already.
I was surprised at first they loved them so much, but they're definitely their favourite treat now.

Janet


----------

